# FastEddie, FirstMaxx,No_X_Eddie



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK dude, time for you to come out of hiding - I've seen you lurking here on AT. :wink:
> 
> Oh, and I don't blame you for high tailing it out of CoS yesterday as soon as you shot your last arrow. See what happens when you show up on Thu. evenings and only shoot 8-10 arrows - you run out of steam when trying to shoot 60. Better get busy if you want to keep 60 arrows "on the paper" at LAS.


awwww...Prag...be kind to our favorite 'target' of smack talk....:wink:

at least he showed up...much like someone else:embara:

come on over to my place sometime this week and get educated........:eyebrows:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> awwww...Prag...be kind to our favorite 'target' of smack talk....:wink:
> 
> at least he showed up...much like someone else:embara:
> 
> *come on over to my place sometime this week* and get educated........:eyebrows:


Don't ask me if you're not serious - how about Tue. evening?


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't ask me if you're not serious - how about Tue. evening?


...Prag...YOUR education is serious stuff......just don't blame me if you get more than you expected:darkbeer:

let's get a few more victims over if they ain't too skerd........


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> ...Prag...YOUR education is serious stuff......just don't blame me if you get more than you expected:darkbeer:
> 
> let's get a few more victims over if they ain't too skerd........


I'm ready to be educated! I'm make a few calls, but I need to know if Tue. evening is a "go".


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm ready to be educated! I'm make a few calls, but I need to know if Tue. evening is a "go".


your demise is awaiting....T-minus 30 hours and counting.......

NoX is already invited


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> your demise is awaiting....T-minus 30 hours and counting.......
> 
> NoX is already invited


Well I saw NoX fold like a cheap suit yesterday and that exactly what I'm expecting you to do as well. :wink:

I'll send out a few text messages.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

hey ahhhh.. Mac... did you stay outside in the freezing rain-sleet toooo 

long ?? i mean, your talkin' like you got ice water in yerr veins !!!... 

heheheeee....



Prag... you got my number... awaiting THE text...:wink:
(oh... and that guy from virginiiya whooped our % @ * ' $ !! )


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> hey ahhhh.. Mac... did you stay outside in the freezing rain-sleet toooo
> 
> long ?? i mean, your talkin' like you got ice water in yerr veins !!!...
> 
> ...


Well, I must say that Mac has won every shoot in his shop. Of course, he's the only one that has shot there. 

And SP, I pretty much assumed that you got your #$%^@# worked over on Sun after not hearing back from you. 

The common welchers may be "good" now, but here in NC, we got something in the works. :wink: Yesterday at the CoS shoot we had 22 archers. 5 were adult men, 1 was 16 years old and 16 were LESS THAN 15 YEARS OLD.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I must say that Mac has won every shoot in his shop. Of course, he's the only one that has shot there.
> 
> And SP, I pretty much assumed that you got your #$%^@# worked over on Sun after not hearing back from you.
> 
> The common welchers may be "good" now, but here in NC, we got something in the works. :wink: Yesterday at the CoS shoot we had 22 archers. 5 were adult men, 1 was 16 years old and 16 were LESS THAN 15 YEARS OLD.




```

```
so...... you got whooped' tooo huh..?? !!!....:tongue:

sounds like a good thing you got brewing... :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> so...... you got whooped' tooo huh..?? !!!....:tongue:
> ...


check in with us after tomorrow evening.....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You guys are beating up on Buckshot Eddie already :chortle:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You guys are beating up on Buckshot Eddie already :chortle:


LOL
I talked with him earlier today and he asked if you were disparaging his archery poweress.........we both knew it was just a matter of a few hours


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> LOL
> I talked with him earlier today and he asked if you were disparaging his archery poweress.........we both knew it was just a matter of a few hours


Once he realizes that this is archery and not trap shooting......I will start paying attention to his skills :wink:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I talked to No-X-Eddie and he told me that he isn't going to share his bubble-gum with you any more if you keep calling him names. He said and I quote... "sticks and stone may break my bones, but words will never hurt me". Then he said he was going to hire Chuck Norris for protection. :mg:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Mac,

What hippy did you steal those pot growing lights from that you got shining on those targets?? Remind me to wear my sunglasses if I ever come shoot with you!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

3dshooter80 said:


> Hey Mac,
> 
> What hippy did you steal those pot growing lights from that you got shining on those targets?? Remind me to wear my sunglasses if I ever come shoot with you!


*AHHHHH-HA!!!!

So that is where that glazed over grin is coming from.....and all this time we thought it was attributed to his "Hot Tub Hotties"...*

.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> Hey Mac,
> 
> What hippy did you steal those pot growing lights from that you got shining on those targets?? Remind me to wear my sunglasses if I ever come shoot with you!


you young whippersnapper....HOW did you recognize those kind of lights????

don't be shy about coming over....I'm equally handing out splinters:shade:

...and Lucky....Mac's Place is ALL about relaxin' and feelin' GOOD:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mac, I know you'll have to wander around in the yard till you find a place with enough cell signal to use your phone, but call me when you can.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Mac, I know you'll have to wander around in the yard till you find a place with enough cell signal to use your phone, but call me when you can.


...sry Prag...the squirrels had me distracted....

pleeze bring your medical release form with ya....I hate to be the cause of your actual demise.....when I hand your azz to ya


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> ...sry Prag...the squirrels had me distracted....


Well at least your squirrels are up to a little competition - unlike some other folks we know.












Macaholic said:


> pleeze bring your medical release form with ya....I hate to be the cause of your actual demise.....when I hand your azz to ya


Yea right - I'll be putting something on you this evening that Ajax won't even remove.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Man oh man I wish I lived closer. I really do.:thumb:

If you guys happen to shoot anywhere during the day next week, give me a holler. I know a couple of you have my numbers. Would love to come up there and shoot somewhere. Evenings are too tough with the littlens.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well at least your squirrels are up to a little competition - unlike some other folks we know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see your three and raise ya ONE.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Thanks Prag*

OK, OK, Prag, are you having fun picking on me when my back's turned. Yes Prag, I have not shot much lately, but I will have to say I had a blast tonight shooting with you and Macaholic. Thanks Mac for the invite. What's up Hornet, good to see your still around. Looks like I'm going to be a sucker and head to Lancaster to donate to the Pro's. I won't be the only one Prag. :wink: Mac, you Suck.:wink: You too Prag. All kidding aside guy's, looking forward to the Classic. Let's get a big crowd together for Lancaster. Ha Prag, I wont post the scores tonight, I don't want to see a old cry.:mg:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Firstmaxx said:


> OK, OK, Prag, are you having fun picking on me when my back's turned. Yes Prag, I have not shot much lately, but I will have to say I had a blast tonight shooting with you and Macaholic. Thanks Mac for the invite. What's up Hornet, good to see your still around. Looks like I'm going to be a sucker and head to Lancaster to donate to the Pro's. I won't be the only one Prag. :wink: Mac, you Suck.:wink: You too Prag. All kidding aside guy's, looking forward to the Classic. Let's get a big crowd together for Lancaster. Ha Prag, I wont post the scores tonight, I don't want to see a old cry.:mg:




```

```
welcome back !

and post away... i've seen him cry before ... and............

he's used to it...:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> OK, OK, Prag, are you having fun picking on me when my back's turned. Yes Prag, I have not shot much lately, but I will have to say I had a blast tonight shooting with you and Macaholic. Thanks Mac for the invite. What's up Hornet, good to see your still around. Looks like I'm going to be a sucker and head to Lancaster to donate to the Pro's. I won't be the only one Prag. :wink: Mac, you Suck.:wink: You too Prag. All kidding aside guy's, looking forward to the Classic. Let's get a big crowd together for Lancaster. Ha Prag, I wont post the scores tonight, I don't want to see a old cry.:mg:


Pickin' on you when your back is turned 

Hell we do that when your looking....in the same room....even when we are talking to you face to face 

Good to see ya back Buckshot :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> OK, OK, Prag, are you having fun picking on me when my back's turned. Yes Prag, I have not shot much lately, but I will have to say I had a blast tonight shooting with you and Macaholic. Thanks Mac for the invite. What's up Hornet, good to see your still around. Looks like I'm going to be a sucker and head to Lancaster to donate to the Pro's. I won't be the only one Prag. :wink: Mac, you Suck.:wink: You too Prag. All kidding aside guy's, looking forward to the Classic. Let's get a big crowd together for Lancaster. Ha Prag, I wont post the scores tonight, I don't want to see a old cry.:mg:


Had a great time as well shooting with the "over 50" group. Mac has a very nice setup in the "new barn". Just going to have to train Trish on who/where the cookies are served. :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*cookies*

Prag, You know that Trish set the cookies beside you. She must have know more that you thank,:mg: Good to see Hornet has not lost his gift of trash talk. What bow are you shooting this year Hornet. Mac has a great set up, OBT there is a new BARN in town.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Had a great time as well shooting with the "over 50" group. Mac has a very nice setup in the "new barn". Just going to have to train Trish on who/where the cookies are served. :wink:


...Prag...now YOU know the REAL reason you didn't get to sit on the bench first with the cookies.....
as they were being fresh-baked so we could wear ourselves out shooting and then come inside the house to relax on the over-stuffed furniture:wink:

I do agree...my unit is still in training....I'll make sure we get better service than hot-chili and scratch-corn bread next time.....:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> ...Prag...now YOU know the REAL reason you didn't get to sit on the bench first with the cookies.....
> as they were being fresh-baked so we could wear ourselves out shooting and then come inside the house to relax on the over-stuffed furniture:wink:
> 
> *I do agree...my unit is still in training....I'll make sure we get better service than hot-chili and scratch-corn bread next time*.....:darkbeer:


Heck NO - if I'd ate any more, someone would have had to drive me home. :wink:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Heck NO - if I'd ate any more, someone would have had to drive me home. :wink:


good thing you be just down the road from me....come on over anytime you get the itch to shoot. can't promise all the goodies but we will shoot some....

...besides....YOU need the practice...maybe some time during the day and get Spoon initiated


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> good thing you be just down the road from me....come on over anytime you get the itch to shoot. can't promise all the goodies but we will shoot some....
> 
> ...besides....YOU need the practice...maybe some time during the day and get Spoon initiated


I'm not working next week at all so I can pretty much arrange for shooting whenever. Just let me know.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm not working next week at all so I can pretty much arrange for shooting whenever. Just let me know.


Well, we're already planning on going to Mac's on Tue evening, but I'm sure I can make arrangements to be there in the early afternoon if that wouldn't be too late for you. Just let me know.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm not working next week at all so I can pretty much arrange for shooting whenever. Just let me know.


how about Tuesday all day for sure and go from there...

8337 Hilliard, Middlesex, 27557

...and Southpaaw....I have an extra room if you want to make it a sleep-over....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> how about Tuesday all day for sure and go from there...
> 
> 8337 Hilliard, Middlesex, 27557
> 
> ...and Southpaaw....I have an extra room if you want to make it a sleep-over....


I'll have to put in a few hours Tue morning, but should be able to be there by noon anyway.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, You know that Trish set the cookies beside you. She must have know more that you thank,:mg: Good to see Hornet has not lost his gift of trash talk. What bow are you shooting this year Hornet. Mac has a great set up, OBT there is a new BARN in town.


I won't loose that till the day you all put me in the ground. :wink:

I am shooting the same bow I was shooting last year.....Pro Elite.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

okay...just ordered enough more spyder bags to fill the spaces and give us 4-wide with 2 lines....no excuses now...:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> okay...just ordered enough more spyder bags to fill the spaces and give us 4-wide with 2 lines....no excuses now...:wink:


You're a pretty good guy - don't care what ChopperSteve says about you. :wink: Did you ask for "express" shipping so they'd be there by next week? :darkbeer:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Tuesday Night my Time*

Got to tip my hat to Mac's Barn. May the smack talk began. Hornet, its going to take me a little time to get the dust off my arrows. No-X is bad but buckshot hurts. It just wont take long to get back up with you Joe's. Prag, glad you using a hinge now, that will be good for a couple 6's per round. Mac, I don't know how you got the new unit. Good Work Mac. Well look like next Tues night is on. See you all then.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

How about Sunday and I bring a few guys from Va. to give you boys a free lesson? Normally $199.95 an hour...................


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> How about Sunday and I bring a few guys from Va. to give you boys a free lesson? Normally $199.95 an hour...................


LOL
U CWs is ALWAYS WELCOME!!!!! ....come on!!! lights are on and plenty of heated floor space for a stay-over!

hopefully lancaster gets the extra bags out the door today....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> how about Tuesday all day for sure and go from there...
> 
> 8337 Hilliard, Middlesex, 27557
> 
> ...and Southpaaw....I have an extra room if you want to make it a sleep-over....




```

```
hmmmmm..... sounds good. road trip may be inorder, the weather down here is mid 60-70's..... doesnt quite feel like winter....:wink:

heheheheeee... ill let you know,..

send me an email addy please !!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

UPDATE!!!

I am currently working on backup baby sitting plans. Please stay tuned as this story unfolds.

Always seems to happen. Don't depend on me to be there until I can get some stuff worked out.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*What time y'all shooting?*

I have to work 7-3:30 Tues. Would love to come join y'all. I don't have to be at work until 11:00am Wed. Maybe I can talk some folks from this way to come also.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I have to work 7-3:30 Tues. Would love to come join y'all. I don't have to be at work until 11:00am Wed. Maybe I can talk some folks from this way to come also.


that would be AWESOME!!
just had Kward come by to pick up a small print project, she said it's about 2 hours to here from Greensboro and easy to find....come on!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> that would be AWESOME!!
> just had Kward come by to pick up a small print project, she said it's about 2 hours to here from Greensboro and easy to find....come on!




```

```
kward and any other silent siler city folk coming by????....


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*I'll let you know*



Macaholic said:


> that would be AWESOME!!
> just had Kward come by to pick up a small print project, she said it's about 2 hours to here from Greensboro and easy to find....come on!


I didn't realize it was 2 HRS to your house. That's going to be hard for me to do during the week. If I didn't have to work (maybe I'll win the lottery soon):wink: it would be easier. You'll have to have a weekend shoot, that would be more easier. I'll make it there one of these days.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Mac's Barn Shoot*

What's up Mac. Sounds like Tues-Night is shaping up. So who is coming and who is to skerrred.:smile: We will need some pine sitters so all you slackers feel free to show up. Ha Chicken Wing, what about you. I know 3Dshooter will show, he's has nothing else to do. What about you Jarlicker. I know Prag will be there, after his showing last week, :angry: So who is going to show and who will hide. :smile:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I am not sure if I am going to make it. This is the last week of hunting season and I am trying to get this one deer that is eluding me. I probably won't be there Thursday night either as we are going to an early New Years Eve party (where most of us have little children so we are getting together at 4 pm). Next week it is on. Plenty of shooting getting ready for LAS. Don't worry Mac, you will be the king until I drop by!!!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*3D no Deer*

3d, you should change you mind and show up Thur Night. Mac need some pine time. :embara:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> Don't worry Mac, you will be the king until I drop by!!!


...why you think I put this together...I AM the King!:darkbeer:

...not skerd here....bring it you young wippersnapper....and your sidekick too


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

We will bring you your skirt Tues night Mac, a King your NOT


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey guys, sounds like tomorrow's shoot is coming together. I've been sick as a dog since Thu morning and haven't been on line. Unless I'm on my death bed, I'll be there - just be sure there's a clear path to the "john". :zip: Can anybody say "coconut donut"? ukey:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Time is running out*

Prag, we will put you on the far left bail. That will give you a clear shot to the rest room. :sad: You keep the donuts to yourself. I talked to 3D today, He is making up some excuse so he want have to toe the line. He was yapping something about bambe. Jarlicker is ducking out too. Sad day when Jarlicker skips out. Looks like it up to us to put Mac back where he belongs. :shade:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Ahh yes.. the "coconut donut". How could I every forget that little incident. The smell was the "best" part ukey:. All that I ask from you Lee is that you stay on the other end and keep your doinker to yourself :mg:.

Mac... I just got the plans worked out to be able to kick your arse tomorrow night! I will be riding shotgun with Firstmaxx. I look forward to checking out the new hacienda in that large metropolis where you live. See ya there, sucka!! :mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Were Coming for the Gold*

Glad 3D is coming out of hiding. Just don't bring any of them donuts. Mac and Prag need a North Raleigh smack down. Prag, bring the cookies.:mg: Mac, what time do we start tomorrow night. Did you get the new targets.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

...hahahahaha...you guys crack me up...

got the notification from LAS that the targets shipped today so probably not unless UPS is hustling. 

we'll have to share butts...be nice to Prag now...


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok, so I was going to comment on the sharing of butts.... however I will just keep my mouth shut. I am looking forward to checking out your place Mac. Like Eddie said, what time? Eddie, I will call you around lunch time.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> Ok, so I was going to comment on the sharing of butts.... however I will just keep my mouth shut. I am looking forward to checking out your place Mac. Like Eddie said, what time? Eddie, I will call you around lunch time.


...it's when you can get your butt here....bring some cheese to go with your whine....

an all-day archery day.....:darkbeer:


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

How many you got showing up Dave?


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

nochunter said:


> How many you got showing up Dave?


just a bunch of butts....they're all cracked too
come on...you'll have some fun:darkbeer:

8337 hilliard, middlesex, 27557


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

You done moved out into the middle of no place Mac......over 4 hours for us Virginians....were you that tired of having your arse whipped?


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> You done moved out into the middle of no place Mac......over 4 hours for us Virginians....were you that tired of having your arse whipped?


sry Ron...it's the valhalla of archerydom...had to do it:darkbeer:

come play sometime if ya ain't too skerd


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Very likely that another AT member will be joining us this afternoon/evening. denden9 from just east of me (Pikeville) is making plans to come. I should be there before Dennis, but should he get there first, please make him welcome.

Mac, if I still had my pickup, I'd bring a target over that would accommodate 4 shooters, but alas, all I have is the "toaster" now.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Lee,

Why don't you just strap the target to the top of the toaster? Maybe we can get Chopper Steve to "drop" the target off for us with his chopper? Either way, looking forward to seeing everyone tonight.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Lee,
> 
> Why don't you just strap the target to the top of the toaster? Maybe we can get Chopper Steve to "drop" the target off for us with his chopper? Either way, looking forward to seeing everyone tonight.


Well, you could drive that "sample" pickup of yours over here and we could load the target on it.  It's not like you have anything else to do. :zip:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

I think what we'll do is shoot when you show up or draw straws to see who shoots first....low score to the pine...keep it going till someONE wears ya'll out:darkbeer:

bring the cryin towels and aspirin....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> I think what we'll do is shoot when you show up or draw straws to see who shoots first....low score to the pine...keep it going till someONE wears ya'll out:darkbeer:
> 
> bring the cryin towels and aspirin....


So, if *Indoor*_Eddie is the last one to show up that would make him one of the last ones shooting? That'll be the only way he'll make it till dark.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Not so fast Prag, you better get there early
so you can get your old bones moving. At
your age, you need more time than the rest
of us.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I see nobody has posted since yesterday evening even though we left around 8pm. That tells me that some people are ashamed of how but they got they "butts" whipped... I would tell anyone either :mg:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

3dshooter80 said:


> I see nobody has posted since yesterday evening even though we left around 8pm. That tells me that some people are ashamed of how but they got they "butts" whipped... I would tell anyone either :mg:




```

```
spill the eans... !...


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

I just want thank Dave and everyone there for making me feel welcome and for a great time . The small crowd I brought with me liked it a lot too! wished I could have stayied longer. My old hunting bow did better than I thought it could at punching paper.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

denden, it was nice to meet you and the crew. Sorry that we didn't get there til later and didn't get to shoot with you guys much. 

Alright South Paw, it went something like this. Macaholic started out on fire, lighting up the scoreboard with a X X 10. My first shot was a 9, almost an 8. Lee and Eddie were in their normal grooves. After that, Dave shot very consistent (his shot and follow through are really looking good) and I picked up the pace. Dave ended up the first round with a 293 4x (I think) and I shot a 298 22x. Eddie shot somewhere in the mid 280's and I don't remember about Lee but his hinge shooting days are gradually getting better. I don't remember what Dave shot the next round other than he doubled his X count to 8. I shot another 298 but this time shot 25x's. I think Eddie picked up his score by about 7-8 points to around 290ish. Lee, well he seemed to be pretty consistent with the first round. 
We had a great time, which is what was really important. Dave of course made us feel like we were at home. After those two round, we took a break and shot the breeze. We attempted to start another round, but we all realized that we had cooled down too much. So we packed it in and headed home. 
If anybody gets a chance to come out to Daves, you should definitely do so. :wink:


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

Soundsd like I missed a good time.If this is gonna be a tuesday thing i'm gonna mark it down. Glad ya'll had such a good time. I'm sure I woulda had some splinters had i been able to come by.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

3dshooter80 said:


> denden, it was nice to meet you and the crew. Sorry that we didn't get there til later and didn't get to shoot with you guys much.
> 
> Alright South Paw, it went something like this. Macaholic started out on fire, lighting up the scoreboard with a X X 10. My first shot was a 9, almost an 8. Lee and Eddie were in their normal grooves. After that, Dave shot very consistent (his shot and follow through are really looking good) and I picked up the pace. Dave ended up the first round with a 293 4x (I think) and I shot a 298 22x. Eddie shot somewhere in the mid 280's and I don't remember about Lee but his hinge shooting days are gradually getting better. I don't remember what Dave shot the next round other than he doubled his X count to 8. I shot another 298 but this time shot 25x's. I think Eddie picked up his score by about 7-8 points to around 290ish. Lee, well he seemed to be pretty consistent with the first round.
> We had a great time, which is what was really important. Dave of course made us feel like we were at home. After those two round, we took a break and shot the breeze. We attempted to start another round, but we all realized that we had cooled down too much. So we packed it in and headed home.
> If anybody gets a chance to come out to Daves, you should definitely do so. :wink:




```

```
thanks for the rundown 3D80... i got a littl' tweet-tweet about 8 oclock or 

so ... sed you were taking them down!!....:thumbs_up... but then no 

more info followed.... guess the tweezers were being passed around for 

quite awhile.... :mg: i was really close to showing up, but a pckg of spirals 

landed in my door stop, had to stay home and get 'er done ! Geeesh Mac, 

sounds like your on a come back.... i can remember a yr or so ago, when

obt's sitdown and a littl minxing....had you sitting me down all the 

time !! ... :tongue: 

hang in there Prag, BT doen't happen over night, or 

we'd all be using it sans nothing else.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> i was really close to showing up


...LOL....YOU R welcome anytime

ya, I try...try...try...and no matter how close it comes......it ain't good enuf to play with the big boyz......and girlz

I did have the new target bags show up today so now I need some muscle to finish putting up the backstop so Jarlicker can come play.....he was on waivers cuz I didn't want any holes in my shop wall:darkbeer:

anyone willing to help this friday or weekend....come on! won't take too long to get it setup to shoot some.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> ...LOL....YOU R welcome anytime
> 
> ya, I try...try...try...and no matter how close it comes......it ain't good enuf to play with the big boyz......and girlz
> 
> ...


Mac,
I'll give you a call on Fri. Was going to work on the range some, but with the rain today and tomorrow, I doubt the raking and/or blowing would work to well. I'll be glad to come over and help you "Jarlicker proof" your shop walls.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Mac, if you need some help this weekend, just drop men a call out. Had a great time Tues . Mac, You started out hot but ended as always. 3D started hot and ended HOT. I started average but ended with the title of most improved. :smile: Now to Prag, as long as you show up I wont be serving the cookies. :teeth: Just kidding Prag. I thank Shotgun Prag is your new name. Mac, when are we shooting again, I'll bring the check cola :thumbs_do.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Hide Prag*

I heading to the Mac's Barn today to help put up some new target butts. Prag, you need to bring some more cookies if you come to help, I'm sure a game will break out when where finished. :shade: Jarlicker, we will make the MacShack stray arrow proof. (come out and play) .


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

You guys just keep having you little cute smack downs. Soon the beat downs will commence. So have all your fun while you can. HO Ho Ho.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*He's alive*

Well what do you know, Jarlicker is alive. Are you coming out of hiding. Step on up and toe the line at the MacShack if you dare. Ho Ho Joe. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Well what do you know, Jarlicker is alive. Are you coming out of hiding. Step on up and toe the line at the MacShack if you dare. Ho Ho Joe. :wink:


Joe won't be back on line till late this evening. Give him a call and see if he wants to join us tonight - you are coming tonight, aren't you?


----------



## southerngurl (Jan 8, 2010)

Macaholic said:


> how about Tuesday all day for sure and go from there...
> 
> 8337 Hilliard, Middlesex, 27557
> 
> ...and Southpaaw....I have an extra room if you want to make it a sleep-over....


You allow gurlz to whip up on ya too? New address?


----------



## southerngurl (Jan 8, 2010)

Macaholic said:


> how about Tuesday all day for sure and go from there...
> 
> 8337 Hilliard, Middlesex, 27557
> 
> ...and Southpaaw....I have an extra room if you want to make it a sleep-over....





GOT LUCKY said:


> *AHHHHH-HA!!!!
> 
> So that is where that glazed over grin is coming from.....and all this time we thought it was attributed to his "Hot Tub Hotties"...*
> 
> .




Hottub hotties??!!! :flame::tongue: Where do I apply:angel:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I am the official screener for Mac's hot tub hotties. If you think you have "what it takes" , please apply in person any Tuesday evening during our regularly scheduled shooting hours.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> I am the official screener for Mac's hot tub hotties. If you think you have "what it takes" , please apply in person any Tuesday evening during our regularly scheduled shooting hours.


you are so bad....lol


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

southerngurl said:


> Hottub hotties??!!! :flame::tongue: Where do I apply:angel:


... very interesting little stat - take a look at SG's profile and see who has been checking "her" out. Not sure why, but for some reason (the initials in the profile), I have a feeling that SG might not really be a "gurl".


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> ... very interesting little stat - take a look at SG's profile and see who has been checking "her" out. Not sure why, but for some reason (the initials in the profile), I have a feeling that SG might not really be a "gurl".


LOL

....just means we DO have it going on.......:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> LOL
> 
> ....just means we DO have it going on.......:tongue:


Yea, everyone wants a "piece" of the action.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, everyone wants a "piece" of the action.


EXACTLY:darkbeer:


----------



## southerngurl (Jan 8, 2010)

3dshooter80 said:


> I am the official screener for Mac's hot tub hotties. If you think you have "what it takes" , please apply in person any Tuesday evening during our regularly scheduled shooting hours.


Just get Macaholic to show you my pics....that should pass your "screen test"

He can vouch for me having "what it takes" ..... an that I qualify as a hottie :flame::emptybath


----------



## southerngurl (Jan 8, 2010)

:shade:


pragmatic_lee said:


> ... very interesting little stat - take a look at SG's profile and see who has been checking "her" out. Not sure why, but for some reason (the initials in the profile), I have a feeling that SG might not really be a "gurl".




Hun half the people online are "invisible" so dont no what seeing who checks me out proves........


................but ur right SG aint a girl.


:teeth:......SG is ALL WOMAN


----------

